# Steve Wozniak says he's 'given up' on idea of autonomous cars



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tra...-says-hes-given-up-on-idea-of-autonomous-cars

Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak said that he still does not believe that the artificial intelligence systems needed for self-driving vehicles would be able to cope with the realities of driving on roads alongside manually operated vehicles.

Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak said on Tuesday that he has "lost faith" that self-driving cars are going to see widespread use in the near future.

Speaking at Mastercard's "Connecting Tomorrow" event in Barcelona, Wozniak said that he still does not believe that the artificial intelligence systems needed for self-driving vehicles would be able to cope with the realities of driving on roads alongside manually operated vehicles.

"They have to drive on human roads. If they had train tracks, [there would be] no problem at all," he said. "I don't believe that that sort of 'vision intelligence' is going to be like a human."

As an example of where he believes self driving vehicles will struggle, Wozniak pointed to the possibility of impromptu signs being put up by police near roads.

More at the link above.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Self Driving Cars are here.

If millenials don't know who this guy is, then he doesn't exist.

And who is he? The co-founder of a fruit? Apples have nothing to do with self driving cars. I bet he enjoys his iphone, while eating apples of course.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Woz for the win!! I think he’s right about SDCs. They could be a niche market in controlled situations but they will never replace most drivers.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> The Woz for the win!! I think he's right about SDCs. They could be a niche market in controlled situations but they will never replace most drivers.


Who wants to co found a company called Carrot, to sell all the self driving cars developers and enthusiasts a strong and healthy carrot to do (and repeat) an invigorating colonoscopy when the SDC technology will get buried by its very best scientists.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Self Driving Cars are here.
> 
> If millenials don't know who this guy is, then he doesn't exist.
> 
> And who is he? The co-founder of a fruit? Apples have nothing to do with self driving cars. I bet he enjoys his iphone, while eating apples of course.


lol i assume this is sarcasm ? i'm sure you enjoy what he is saying


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol i assume this is sarcasm ? i'm sure you enjoy what he is saying


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Who wants to co found a company called Carrot, to sell all the self driving cars developers and enthusiasts a strong and healthy carrot to do (and repeat) an invigorating colonoscopy when the SDC technology will get buried by its very best scientists.


I would love to co found a company that goes on to be the most valuable business in the world.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I would love to co found a company that goes on to be the most valuable business in the world.


What do you value the most?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> What do you value the most?


My health.

The market, on the other hand, values Apple at over one trillion dollars.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> My health.


If you want a business you need to lose the "my" and generalize to health. If you agree, how many people you know, value health as much as you do?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So this Woz guy says it can't be done?

He just has no vision of the future and i clearly not technologically knowledgeable in the subject, or in the field of innovation.



But alas..

If the great and powerful Woz says it's impossible I believe him.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Who wants to co found a company called Carrot, to sell all the self driving cars developers and enthusiasts a strong and healthy carrot to do (and repeat) an invigorating colonoscopy when the SDC technology will get buried by its very best scientists.


Hmm. Starting the Carrot to compete with Apple. Won't the Tomato be jealous??!!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Hmm. Starting the Carrot to compete with Apple. Won't the Tomato be jealous??!!


Well... it's still an idea.... self cleaning invigorating colonoscopy Carrot.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So this Woz guy says it can't be done?
> 
> He just has no vision of the future and i clearly not technologically knowledgeable in the subject, or in the field of innovation.
> 
> ...


I've never understood how people that are admittedly clueless can be so smug and sure of themselves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Hmm. Starting the Carrot to compete with Apple. Won't the Tomato be jealous??!!


Uber is using the carrott.
On a stick.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> If you want a business you need to lose the "my" and generalize to health. If you agree, how many people you know, value health as much as you do?


Me. 
You never really appreciate your health, though, until after you lose it. 15 years ago I was like you, but two heart attacks, cancer and other ongoing serious ailments later, my whole perspective on life, and its priorities, has changed dramatically.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dennis09 said:


> I've never understood how people that are admittedly clueless can be so smug and sure of themselves.


My post was essentially a contridiction of itself, and very sarcastic..

The Woz is one of the great technological visionaries of the 20th century.

But in the 21st century he has done little of note, I blame that on him retiring from apple computers.

His truly productive years are in the past. But that happens when your biggest contributions occurred 30+ years ago when he was responsible for making home computers what they are today.

Anything after that is... well... barely noteworthy in comparison.

By contrast none of the engineers/programmers for lyft created anything that wasn't already being done by Curb taxi and Uber just ripped off lyft.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> What do you value the most?


Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> By contrast none of the engineers/programmers for lyft created anything that wasn't already being done by Curb taxi and Uber just ripped off lyft.


Yes. London-based e-Courier was founded as far back as 2003. It used couriers' GPS locations and an automated algorithm dispatching system. Sound familiar? All that Lyft did was copy this model and transfer it to the transportation of people, instead of packages. Everything else was copied directly from the eCourier model, from using workers disguised as independent contractors to underpaying of the workers to poor working conditions and treatment.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecourier


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Me.
> You never really appreciate your health, though, until after you lose it. 15 years ago I was like you, but two heart attacks, cancer and other ongoing serious ailments later, my whole perspective on life, and its priorities, has changed dramatically.


I agree, and if you want to build a business around healthcare a positive "us" will make sense. Stay healthy and keep telling people their life is not a toy you can play with for amusement.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

In the current world of IT, SDC & AI, Woz is viewed as a has-been dinosaur with a devoted following of paleontologists.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens.
> Yes. London-based e-Courier was founded as far back as 2003. It used couriers' GPS locations and an automated algorithm dispatching system. Sound familiar? All that Lyft did was copy this model and transfer it to the transportation of people, instead of packages. Everything else was copied directly from the eCourier model, from using workers disguised as independent contractors to underpaying of the workers to poor working conditions and treatment.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecourier


Did not know about Ecourier,

I was referring to the Curb taxi dispatch application that came out and was live before uber/lyft were founded (You type in your pickup address and it books you a taxi), you learn new things every day.

Ecourier seems to be the the same crap yes.

SO every single thing uber/lyft did was stolen from someone else?

Very impressive.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

At least Woz is consistent


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------

